# [OT] Apple rezygnuje z PPC!

## kranked

http://hacking.pl/5131  :Shocked: 

Dla mnie to bardzo dziwne, bo maki przede wszystkim kojarzone są z PowerPC i oprogramowanie jest robione pod te procki, a po zmianie na x86 chyba wszystko przewróci się o 360'  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mam rację czy urojenia?  :Laughing: 

----------

## qermit

Nie jestem pewien, ale intel nie robi tylko procków z rodziny x86

----------

## kranked

Przeczytałeś dokładnie tekst z tego linka?  :Wink: 

----------

## sir_skiner

swiat sie konczy  :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

moze mi jeszcze powiecie, ze Apple zawiesi rozwój MacOSX i bedzie std. windows instalowany?:S

----------

## Zwierzak

Koniec świata, przecież PPC jesty jednym, z lepszych typów procesorów, z których właśnie głównie słynie Mac i każdy sobie z nim kojarzy!

----------

## ketjow

szkoda mi Big Blue.. W koncu IBM ma stanowisko bardziej przychylne open-source'owi niz Intel...

W ogole to dziwne - czym sie teraz bedzie roznil mac od "zwyklego" pc'ta? Bedzie mozna zainstalowac sobie na zwyklym nie-macu MacOS X?  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

Zapewne wyglądem bedzie się różnił

----------

## YANOUSHek

Wyobrażacie sobie, co się stanie jak MAC OS X będzie działał na x86? 

Żegnaj Windowsie, żegnaj Linuxie... :]

Całe życie czekam na tę chwilę... :D

----------

## Polin

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Wyobrażacie sobie, co się stanie jak MAC OS X będzie działał na x86? 
> 
> Żegnaj Windowsie, żegnaj Linuxie... :]
> 
> Całe życie czekam na tę chwilę... 

 

A co? Laczy ze soba prostote obslugi Linuksa i bezpieczenstwo Windowsa?  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Wyobrażacie sobie, co się stanie jak MAC OS X będzie działał na x86? 
> 
> Żegnaj Windowsie, żegnaj Linuxie... :]
> 
> Całe życie czekam na tę chwilę... 

 Pogadamy jak pouzywasz troche mac osx'a  :Smile: )))) ja nie moge bez lin wytrzymac!  :Wink: 

PS. Ciekawi mnie czy Apple zostawi swoich dotychczasowych userow?? Marna szansa.... raczej bedzie support dwoch arch - x86 oraz ppc... zobaczymy....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

> moze mi jeszcze powiecie, ze Apple zawiesi rozwój MacOSX i bedzie std. windows instalowany?:S

 

Tak, 3.11 ew. '95. (-;

----------

## kranked

http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_134915.html?rss Potwierdzone  :Wink: 

Najbardziej podoba mi się ten tekst:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jobs ujawnił, że wszystkie edycje systemu Mac OS X przygotowywane były w dwóch wersjach: dla układów PowerPC i Intela. Mac OS X prowadził w ciągu ostatnich pięciu lat sekretne podwójne życie - powiedział.

   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Wyobrażacie sobie, co się stanie jak MAC OS X będzie działał na x86? 
> 
> Żegnaj Windowsie, żegnaj Linuxie... :]
> 
> Całe życie czekam na tę chwilę... 

 

Mam dla ciebie złą wiadomość, Apple nie ma zamiatu oficjanie wypuszczać instalera Maca na inne komputery niż spod znaku jabłka. Co prawda fanatyk pobienien bez wiekszych problemów przenieść go na zwykły komputer, ale nie wiadomo co ze sprzetem

----------

## madman

to bedzie chyba koniec Apple...

----------

## _troll_

 *madman wrote:*   

> to bedzie chyba koniec Apple...

 to raczej nowy poczatek.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

do sadu apple'a wsadzono nowy szczep jabłek, obawiam sie tylko, ze ten nowy szczep moze miec w sobie troche szkodników, ktore rozniosą się na cały sad.

----------

## ketjow

 *Poe wrote:*   

> do sadu apple'a wsadzono nowy szczep jabłek, obawiam sie tylko, ze ten nowy szczep moze miec w sobie troche szkodników, ktore rozniosą się na cały sad.

 szkodniki, typu?  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   do sadu apple'a wsadzono nowy szczep jabłek, obawiam sie tylko, ze ten nowy szczep moze miec w sobie troche szkodników, ktore rozniosą się na cały sad. szkodniki, typu? 

 pewnie chodzi o Internet Explo{r,d}era, ktory jest dolaczany do Mac OSX'a  :Smile: 

PS. Jest dolaczany i to w wersji chyba 5.2 czy cos takiego..... normalnie porazka. Dzwonil raz do mnie user z pytaniem - 'czemu mu wiekszosc rzeczy(stron) nie dziala'??  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ketjow

IE? i to w wersji 5.2 ?? przeciez to dinozaur. I do tego kulawy  :Smile: 

Nie rozumiem - przeciez apple ma swojego browsera, safari. Ostatnio nawet tak glosno o nim bylo..

----------

## qermit

 *madman wrote:*   

> to bedzie chyba koniec Apple...

 Ja bym się nad Apple tak nie rozczulał. Mają swoje iPody, iTunes ...

----------

## _troll_

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> IE? i to w wersji 5.2 ?? przeciez to dinozaur. I do tego kulawy 
> 
> Nie rozumiem - przeciez apple ma swojego browsera, safari. Ostatnio nawet tak glosno o nim bylo..

 Zgadza sie - rozprowadzany jest stary IE razem ze swiezym Safari - moze 'chłyt materkindody'... nie mam pewnosci  :Smile: 

Anyway - i tak korzystam z ff. Dziala chyba najlepiej z nich wszystkich  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ketjow

no ja tez FF-only - zreszta alternatywy nie mamy - ani safari ani IE na linuxie nie dziala  :Smile: 

chociaz.. moze safari juz niedlugo..... :>

----------

## Zwierzak

A próbowałeś może Camino? Jest to coś podobnego do FF tylko przybieerającego style Maca no i oczywiście korzystającego z natywnych bibliotek

----------

## _troll_

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> no ja tez FF-only - zreszta alternatywy nie mamy - ani safari ani IE na linuxie nie dziala 
> 
> chociaz.. moze safari juz niedlugo..... :>

 'safari' pod ta nazwa nie ma, ale jest konqueror. safari jest (przynajmniej jeszcze - obecnie sie zastanaiwaja co dalej) oparte o khtml'a czy jak to tam konqu'a wlasnie. Latki, ktore tworza sa podsylane dla konqueror'a i czesto wlaczane do nowych wydan.

PS. Ostatnio ludzie od konquerora troche sie wkurzyli (troche mocno), bo apple nie podsyla poprawek z latkami na wszystko, tylko pojedyncze 'megapecze', z ktorych konkretne peirdolki ciezko sie jednak wyciska..... zobaczymy co dalej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ketjow

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Ostatnio ludzie od konquerora troche sie wkurzyli (troche mocno), bo apple nie podsyla poprawek z latkami na wszystko, tylko pojedyncze 'megapecze', z ktorych konkretne peirdolki ciezko sie jednak wyciska..... zobaczymy co dalej 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 wiem, o to mi wlasnie chodzilo jak mowilem, ze ostatnio bylo glosno o safari. Dzisiaj czytalem, ze apple otworzyl reszte swojego Web-core itp.. moze jakis wariat sie podejmie stworzenia porta safari na linuxa?  :Smile: 

No chyba ze wspolpraca apple z KHTML-team'em sie polepszy, to wtedy byloby to bezpodstawne...

----------

## kranked

OT

Dobra co by nie gadać i tak chce iMaca   :Mr. Green:  Może być nawet i z celeronem - postawił bym sobie takie jabłuszko na półce i ładnie by wyglądało  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

A tak nie OT

Wszystko wyjdzie w praniu, ale apple napewno podjęli właściwą dla siebie decyzję i pewnie źle na tym nie wyjdą  :Very Happy:  Co do IE i innych takich gadów to kto by się przejmował, przecież jest FF, ale Safari też kusi   :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

oficjalna notka:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html

----------

## rampage7

oni chyba na łby poupadali - szkoda gadać... x86 sobie zafundować i to jeszcze w gorącym intelowskim wydaniu - lol

----------

## _troll_

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> oni chyba na łby poupadali - szkoda gadać... x86 sobie zafundować i to jeszcze w gorącym intelowskim wydaniu - lol

 Dlaczego? Windows jest skazany na wymarcie. Cos musi go zastapic. Linuks nie bedzie na to gotowy przez najblizsze kilka lat (cos o czym dzisiaj rozmawialem ze zwierzakiem - w 5 tysiacach miejsc trzeba ustawic czcionki w linuksie.... czemu? bo nie mamy standardu  :Confused:  ).

IMHO - realnym jest, aby Windows zostaly zastapione przez system przyjazny uzytkownikom o zerowym poziomie inteligencji - takim jest Mac OSX. To sie przyjmie  :Wink: 

PS. Przynajmniej IMHO  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

A czy to prawda, że IBM podpisał kontrakty z Sony i M$ i nintendo ? 

 *Quote:*   

> IBM ma kontrakt na procesory PowerPC z firmą Microsoft, co sprawia, że handel z Apple stanowi niewielki procent dochodów tej firmy.

 

----------

## keman

 *qermit wrote:*   

> A czy to prawda, że IBM podpisał kontrakty z Sony i M$ i nintendo ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   IBM ma kontrakt na procesory PowerPC z firmą Microsoft, co sprawia, że handel z Apple stanowi niewielki procent dochodów tej firmy. 

 

Prawda, prawda, bo nawet w Gacku (tzn. Gamecubie), mamy procesor ppc, wykonany przez ibm'a, a nowy X tez ma taki posiadac....

A Appla żal troszke, ale i tak sobie kupie powerbooka  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## martin.k

Koniec świata!  :Shocked: 

Po tym jak umarła DEC ALPHA, tylko Macówki jeszcze trzymały fason...

Teraz przyjdzie nam wszystkim utonąć w pulpie x86  :Shocked: 

Co tu dużo gadać PPC to PPC i jakieś tam P4 3,6 GHz to już nie to...

Panie i Panowie koniec świata!!!

----------

## _troll_

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Koniec świata! 
> 
> Po tym jak umarła DEC ALPHA, tylko Macówki jeszcze trzymały fason...
> 
> Teraz przyjdzie nam wszystkim utonąć w pulpie x86 
> ...

 Przeciez ppc nie znika?? O sssso chodzi??

Obecnie ppc ma technologiczne problemy - data pramiery 3GHz byla kilka razy przekladana.... PPC to przyszlosc, x86 to terazniejszosc. Apple to firma, ktora musi zarabiac - jesli IBM nie jest obecnie w stanie zrobic im prockow, to przeciez musza cos oferowac klientom?

Swoja droga martwi mnie jednak jedno - przy informacjach o przejsciu na Intela, nigdzie nie napisano, czy PPC bedzie dalej supportowane? Troche mnie to martwi jako ze wlozylem w maca troche pieniedzy....

Tak czy owak - gdzie tu koniec swiata?? IMHO - Linux na PPC dalej bedzie sie rozwijal  :Very Happy:  a kiedy IBM zobaczy, ze tylko linux mu zostal.... zobaczymy co sie stanie  :Smile: )) [miec te cholerne sterowniki 3D do linuxa ppc od nVidii i Ati!!! - no niech ich ktos przekona!  :Wink:  ]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## (l)user

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Dlaczego? Windows jest skazany na wymarcie. 
> 
> 

 

Sorry a kto go skazal? Nie jestem wcale milosnikiem tego systemu i nie uzywam go od dawna ale realnie patrzac na sprawe windowsowi wymarcie nie grozi, a zagrozenie ze strony Mac OS X  jest jeszcze mniejsze niz ze strony Linuxa.

A co tematu watku to chyba apple chce zmienic swoje maki w pecety jakos mi sie to nie podoba...

----------

## _troll_

 *(l)user wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Dlaczego? Windows jest skazany na wymarcie. Sorry a kto go skazal? Nie jestem wcale milosnikiem tego systemu i nie uzywam go od dawna ale realnie patrzac na sprawe windowsowi wymarcie nie grozi, a zagrozenie ze strony Mac OS X  jest jeszcze mniejsze niz ze strony Linuxa.

 Windows ma sie obecnie (jeszcze) dobrze, ale ta firma sie nie utrzyma wiecznie. Maja problemy z wlasnymi standardami, a probuja nimi zawojowac rynek. Nazwij mnie 'slepym prorokoiem', ale ta sytuacja nie utrzyma sie wiecznie.

Przyklad - flagowy produkt MS Word. Dokument stworzony z metryka jednej drukarki rozpi**** sie na innym Windows (ta sama wersja) z innym Wordem (ta sama wersja). Kto moze - przerzuca sie na co innego. Tex (tylko tam gdzie to mozliwe), OO.org (czekam na 2.0..... mam nadzieje, ze poprawia je tak, bym mogl go spokojnie uzywac), ale przede wszystkim pdf (i tutaj zaliczaja sie takze poprzednie dwa programy majace export do tego formatu), zeby wymienic kilka. Na worda narzeka kazdy kto ma z nim doczynienia dluzej niz tydzien. Ale.... istnieja juz sensowne programy konkurencji! Word nie bedzie krolowal wiecznie.

Wiekszosc instalacji (legalnych) Windows stanowia umowy z urzedai, etc. Tych takze coraz mniej! Idziemy w strone ciecia kosztow (Linux, *BSD) lub maszyn mozliwie dobrze sprawdzonych supportowanych (tutaj jest Mac OSX).

Mac OSX swoja droga stanowi realne zagrozenie ze wzgledu na soft jakim dysponuje. W odroznieniu od Windows to jest naprawde intuicyjny system. Polecam niedoswiadczonym. Dla doswiadczonych bywa w nim gorzej  :Wink: ))

Microsoft poki moze - trzyma umowy z rzadami / urzedami. To o co probuja walczyc w tej chwili - to patenty. I jest to zrozumiale. Nie osiagaja juz takich zyskow (procentowo) jak kiedys. Osiagneli raczej stagnacje.... I bedzie juz tylko gorzej  :Very Happy:  uratuja ich czsciowo patenty  :Neutral: 

Jedyne co do dzisiaj trzyma 50% userow przy windzie to DirectX. Rozmowa z wybranymi 100 graczami zapewne pokaze, ze to jest jedyna rzecz jaka ich trzyma przy Windows. graczom jest wsyzstko jedno - byle mogli grac. A teraz co maja do zaoferowania *NIXy? WYmieniac nie bede.... zbyt dlugo  :Smile:  To czego brak natomiast warto wymienic - support ze strony firm produkujacych karty graficzne / muzyczne. To naprawde jest potrzebne  :Sad:  oraz DirectX. Moze nie tyle on sam - co ocs podobnego.

Zobaczymy co bedzie dalej. *NIXy sa konkurencyjna platforma programistyczna. I do tego wszechstrona. Powoli zaczyna byc to wykorzystywane na szeroka skale.

Pozyjemy, zobaczymy - MSoft niedlugo bedzie na topie. Bo i co ma do zaoferowania? Kontrakty.... .jedynie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## raaf

witam!

od jakiegos czasu marze o ibook'u (rozne ludzie maja zboczenia), no i chyba sie skusze, ale chcialbym wczesniej zasiegnac waszej opinii. no wiec powiedzcie panowie (moze i panie) czy warto (tym bardziej w swietle ostatnich wiadomosci o przejsciu apple na intela)? kurcze chce kupic sobie fajny laptopik z malym ekranem (12"), zeby byl poreczny itp, ale chyba tylko ibook spelnia te wymagania za rozsadna cene, tym bardziej ze teraz jest promocja studencka i do 30 czerwca mozna kupic ibooka bez odsetek. no i jak sie to ma do linuxa, wiem ze jest port na ppc, ale chcilabym uslyszec jakas wypowiedz usera co do tego tematu. 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. jak nie kupie sobie ibooka to kupie sobie przynajmniej iPoda shuffle kurrde  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

Linux na ppc:

- brak supportu ze strony ATI czy NVIDII  :Sad: ((( stery, ktore sa sa.... no fatalne (w kde ktorego tam uzywalem ekran potrafil sie niepoprawnie odswiezac)

- brak sterownikow dla bezprzewodowych Airport Extreme (ponoc sam Airport ma stery, ale to stara karta i nie mam jej)

- dzwiek jest dosc dobrze obslugiwany, chociaz czasami ALSA potrafi mi dac jakies dziwne szumy.... naprawde dziwne....

Poza tym - cala reszta dziala. Z nowymi jajkami 2.6 dziala nawet usypianie  :Very Happy: 

Chyba tyle - jakby co to JIDa masz.

PS. Dla ppc nie zaleca sie stosowac innych jajek niz 2.6 - naprawde chlopaki sie staraja o te platforme.

PS2. Polecam jednak 14" - roznica jest odczuwalna.... bardzo. i min. 512 ramu, jesli chcesz sie bawic w mac osx.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

